# Purple Sun Bird - Male



## apacheebest (May 9, 2014)

Hi Friends, 

Caught this One in my yard yesterday just after the rains. 
Gears : 5D Mark III , Lens 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II USM + 2 X TC Version III.

01)






02)





03)





04)





05)





Thanks for Viewing, Good Day !

Anil George


----------



## TheJock (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Anil,
They are abundant around my home here in Dubai, I’m planning on spraying some homemade nectar on the flowers in the hope to attract them to a particular spot, this way I should (hopefully) get some great shots, watch this space!!!


----------



## apacheebest (May 19, 2014)

Why dont you try the Hanging Nectar Feeder like a Lamp which has flowers at the Bottom.

Check this Youtube Link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXni_9UfJys

All the Best 

Anil George


----------



## WinterComing (May 23, 2014)

I love the colors of the flowers. What country are you from?


----------



## apacheebest (May 24, 2014)

WinterComing said:


> I love the colors of the flowers. What country are you from?



Well these are from Kerala, India , Pics taken from the small garden of my Villa. These birds are easy to be shot by a camera soon after rains or early in the Morning between 6.00 am and 7.00 am only.

i have been looking for a hummingbird nectar feeder for these birds, but not available in india all from US only.
the Postage is 40$ for a 20 $ feeder so i am wondering how to build one feeder home made locally.

Thanks for Viewing .

Anil George


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## apacheebest (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Jeffbridge


----------

